

Heisenberg Ipsum Generator - shaaaaawn
http://heisenbergipsum.com/

======
emiliosnic
I was hoping for a "b*tch" somewhere...

------
th0br0
and while we're at it, don't forget [http://slipsum.com/](http://slipsum.com/)
!

